# Coding Help! Laparoscopic Paraesophageal Hernia Repair with Mesh, without Nissen



## g8trgrl76 (May 14, 2018)

My surgeon, performed a Laparoscopic Paraesophageal Hernia Repair with Mesh, without Nissen Fundoplication.  I am confused as to whether I should use the CPT Code 43282, Laparoscopy, surgical, repair of paraesophageal hernia, includes fundoplasty, when performed; with implantation of mesh.  Or to use CPT 43289, Unlisted Laparoscopy procedure, esophagus.  I have seen places where it says to use the 43282 even though the fundoplasty was not performed and then I've seen where it says to use the unlisted code with the description of Laparoscopic Paraesophageal Hernia Repair with Mesh, without fundoplication. Thanks


----------



## cgaston (May 14, 2018)

g8trgrl76 said:


> My surgeon, performed a Laparoscopic Paraesophageal Hernia Repair with Mesh, without Nissen Fundoplication.  I am confused as to whether I should use the CPT Code 43282, Laparoscopy, surgical, repair of paraesophageal hernia,* includes fundoplasty, when performed*; with implantation of mesh.  Or to use CPT 43289, Unlisted Laparoscopy procedure, esophagus.  I have seen places where it says to use the 43282 even though the fundoplasty was not performed and then I've seen where it says to use the unlisted code with the description of Laparoscopic Paraesophageal Hernia Repair with Mesh, without fundoplication. Thanks



I use 43282.  The description doesn't state the fundo is _required_; just that it is included if it is performed.


----------



## g8trgrl76 (May 14, 2018)

cgaston said:


> I use 43282.  The description doesn't state the fundo is _required_; just that it is included if it is performed.



Thank you


----------

